# The President Has a List



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Try this thought experiment: You decide to donate money to Mitt Romney. You want change in the Oval Office, so you engage in your democratic right to send a check.
Several days later, President Barack Obama, the most powerful man on the planet, singles you out by name. His campaign brands you a Romney donor, shames you for "betting against America," and accuses you of having a "less-than-reputable" record. The message from the man who controls the Justice Department (which can indict you), the SEC (which can fine you), and the IRS (which can audit you), is clear: You made a mistake donating that money.
Are you worried?
Richard Nixon's "enemies list" appalled the country for the simple reason that presidents hold a unique trust. Unlike senators or congressmen, presidents alone represent all Americans. Their powers-to jail, to fine, to bankrupt-are also so vast as to require restraint. Any president who targets a private citizen for his politics is de facto engaged in government intimidation and threats. This is why presidents since Nixon have carefully avoided the practice.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304723304577368280604524916.html


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Not shocker or surprised. I am sure I am on a list.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The black SUV's are circling my house now.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*It's why I always donate cash! Ooops, did I say that out loud? *


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> Save Mr. Obama, who acknowledges no rules. This past week, one of his campaign websites posted an item entitled "Behind the curtain: A brief history of Romney's donors." In the post, the Obama campaign named and shamed eight private citizens who had donated to his opponent. *Describing the givers as all having "less-than-reputable records," the post went on to make the extraordinary accusations that "quite a few" have also been "on the wrong side of the law" and profiting at "the expense of so many Americans.*"​


Funny, that's how I would describe a lot of the people and groups that support obama and the dems.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh no Obama is not going to like me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

I sent Romney's campaign $100 a few months ago, so I'm definitely on the list.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I know someone on here that is deffinately on his list, and he's checking it twice. 

Mess with family and you get the horns.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm gonna donate to Romney now just because the douche is pulling this shit. Go ahead and try and dig into me assfuck, you wont find shit but a happy government employee who is looking for "change".


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes but some of us a a lot higher up on the list.

We are watching you !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

2012 Correspondence Dinner

"Jimmy Kimmel: ​Mr. President, remember when the country rallied around you in hope for a better tomorrow? That was hilarious. That was your best one yet!"​
Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------

